# Motion Sickness



## Erik_Julius (Aug 18, 2009)

I have seen here people mentioning motion sickness from travelling. I am a relatively new hedgehog owner, and am attempting to learn absolutely everything I can...

so, this may sound like a silly question, but how do I recognise that my hedgehog, Julius, has motion sickness? I plan on taking him on a 1 hour car trip this weekend to spend a few days with my girlfriend who is living out of town for school. I already know that he is frightened by quick movement, and he gets scared if he can see out the car windows, so I ensure he has a cozy place to sleep... but I am concerned about this motion sickness.

I appreciate any help!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Honestly, I'd suggest reading through most, if not all of the threads here in the travel section, there's only 2 pages, and the most common ones with lots of great information are on the first page. 

Basically covers what happens, how to prevent, what you can do to help. You'll notice that he'll probably look lethargic, and most likely have fluids coming out of BOTH ends, so it's very important that you can re-hydrate him once you have arrived at your destination. What to use and how to prepare for the trip are also covered in the threads in the travel section.

If you have more specific questions after reading through, feel free to ask!


----------



## Erik_Julius (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you, I didnt see the 2nd page, and hadnt seen anything definitive on the 1st page. 

Please excuse the newbie to the forum 

Julius and I leave this evening! :-D


----------

